# Customers want one t shirt



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

Is there a website that can print 1 image? 
For example, if customers just one shirt, I dont want to buy alot of customs transfer. Should I just buy a inkjet printer epson workforce printer and do the printing? So I can make the customers whatever they want. Whats the best printers for printing?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We do one-offs all the time. It depends on what they want. We do not do screen printing for a single. You can do vinyl or dtg or an inkjet transfer.


----------



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

binki said:


> We do one-offs all the time. It depends on what they want. We do not do screen printing for a single. You can do vinyl or dtg or an inkjet transfer.


oh okay.... I just didnt want to buy alot customs transfer just not for one shirt....


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Watch your price on one offs. Price high enough to make money.
We do vinyl or dtg.

Screen gets charged dozen for one if we have to. No due dates, it gets done when we have time.


----------



## ben cartier (Feb 18, 2013)

beanie357 said:


> Watch your price on one offs. Price high enough to make money.
> We do vinyl or dtg.
> 
> Screen gets charged dozen for one if we have to. No due dates, it gets done when we have time.


whats the price tag for vinyl machine?


----------



## ILRK (May 26, 2013)

Check out BewTeek they look like they do what you are looking for


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

How about that e mail fee, 1.00 per reply.


----------



## ILRK (May 26, 2013)

well make sure you get all the questions out you need... but it does say first timers free somewhere


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, a site specializing in boutique items built on a Wordpress template. It just feels like we can do anything but were not sure what we can do well. Right off the bat the three dollar tee is four dollars because of the handling fee. I would be calling them daily because they never mention cost for phone calls. Sketch.

For the op, a inkjet transfer for those that don't want to pay the setup for one shirt screened. And screened for the person who's got the cash but why not talk them into a couple more while it's set up. Lol.


----------

